# whats the next go togrinder then?



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The last year or so has seen some big improvements in the grinder market. The EK43, Compak E range, Mythos ClimaPro, Ceado......what is next? Anyone know of anything new that is expected or is there but perhaps not as fashionable as the next one on the shelf?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Show us the way dfk!

Someone has to blaze the trail.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

MC2 is making a comeback, oh hang on i have one for sale!!


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

Super Caimano used to win WBC this year.

Seriously, though, haven't heard of anything.

JP


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mahlkonig Peak http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?23018-The-Peak-of-grinding-%28-New-Mahlkonig-Grinder-%29


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Also heard rumours about a heavily customised K30 that's about to cause some devastation on the Glasgow farmer's market coffee scene


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Also heard rumours about a heavily customised K30 that's about to cause some devastation on the Glasgow farmer's market coffee scene


I've heard orange grinds best.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

There's an outside chance the parts might be ready tomorrow. Been creaming myself the last couple of days at the thought so got everything crossed


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Know the feeling. I've heard a polished metal Major Mazzer is the next big thing.

Is everything I say sound like a euphemism?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mahlkonig Peak


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'm mega hyped for the Peak


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> I'm mega hyped for the Peak


Will there be a Twin Peak ...


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Will there be a Twin Peak ...


For pulling shots at 9BRA


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Also heard rumours about a heavily customised K30 that's about to cause some devastation on the Glasgow farmer's market coffee scene


Naa I heard it is all hype and it is actually an M C 2 made to look like a K30:exit:


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

If you run it backwards the burr whine sounds like "Sssssssaaaaaaage"


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Just received E/mail on latest ?largest grinder FOR CARS they dump cars and engine blocks in and it chews them up and spits them out into skips all in small bits/ shreds. That is what you call a grinder.

http://devour/video/car-grinder


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Used to have a 4 shaft SSI where used to work that could eat cars but only got fed IT to eat, quality "grinder" (someone once suggested could also turn people to mush and the glint in the bosses eye....)

John


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I've heard orange grinds best.


Did someone say orange?


----------

